# wax worms with black bits



## mellee70 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some of the wax worms from my local supplier have black bits inside them and/or on their skin. I'm disposing of them for now because dont want to risk it being something which could affect my beardies. Does anyone know if I'm right to dispose of them or are they still ok to feed to Brian & Zeppo? They're not black like the dead ones go, some appear to have a line in the skin that goes down what would be the spinal area (if they had one) those I think its part of the chrysilisation phase but its the ones with blobs of blackness inside them, those dont look good. Any info or advice on wax worm health & things to look out for would be gr8fully accepted.
Thanx
Mel, Brian (beardy), Zeppo (beardy), Enji, Sok & Badger (cats)


----------



## avill007 (Sep 8, 2011)

the main thing you need to thing of is if your not sure then dont do it ruke number one really i would get some more and see if there the same if they are change supplier i have waxworms in all the time and there all a creamy colour no black.

(by the way the black things you see that you thing are dead are cacoons if you leave them in the pot they will turn to waxmoths! very fun to feed as they chase them around and completely safe a fav of my white's)


----------



## mellee70 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, have stopped getting them from pet shop and get them myself now. The health of the worms seems better and its way cheaper. Now I know the moths are OK in the viv I'll let my 6mnther Zeppo have a couple. He loves to chase things, even chases a ping pong ball around


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They are very easy to breed as well - plus you can harvest them at all sizes of development depending on what you are feeding them to


----------



## mellee70 (Jun 22, 2011)

*wax worms*

what sort of stuff would I need to breed them myself? Is it better to get a kit or put it 2getha myself? Sorry to be a pain but I need all the money saving options I can get at the moment. Also was going to try my boys (inland beardies) with roaches, anyone got any suggestions for types and online suppliers (local shop don't keep roaches) 
Ta
Mel


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cant advise re roaches but there are plenty on here who can.
With regard the waxworms there's a guide in here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-articles/580733-feeding-dart-frogs.html


----------

